# EOI processing Time



## sunita.sanjaykumar

Hi......
we've posted our online EOI (145 points) on 30th Aug from India, from what I understand the last EOI selection was on 25th Aug'10 and the selection happens fortnightly.

My question- Will our EOI be part of the next selection process or is there a waiting time for this as well?

Sunita


----------



## topcat83

sunita.sanjaykumar said:


> Hi......
> we've posted our online EOI (145 points) on 30th Aug from India, from what I understand the last EOI selection was on 25th Aug'10 and the selection happens fortnightly.
> 
> My question- Will our EOI be part of the next selection process or is there a waiting time for this as well?
> 
> Sunita


It should be included in the next selection. But check that the educational institution that gave you your qualifications is recognised - I see that one of our other posters has unfortunately had 25 points deducted because it wasn't recognised.


----------



## sunita.sanjaykumar

topcat83 said:


> It should be included in the next selection. But check that the educational institution that gave you your qualifications is recognised - I see that one of our other posters has unfortunately had 25 points deducted because it wasn't recognised.


Hi TopCat.......happy to inform our EOI was selected today!!!:clap2:

waiting to hear from the authorities on the next steps.....

will keep you posted.

Sunita


----------



## topcat83

sunita.sanjaykumar said:


> Hi TopCat.......happy to inform our EOI was selected today!!!:clap2:
> 
> waiting to hear from the authorities on the next steps.....
> 
> will keep you posted.
> 
> Sunita


Good news! Congratulations!


----------



## prmadhav

sunita.sanjaykumar said:


> Hi TopCat.......happy to inform our EOI was selected today!!!:clap2:
> 
> waiting to hear from the authorities on the next steps.....
> 
> will keep you posted.
> 
> Sunita


Hi Sunita.sanjaykumar, 

I am planning to apply for NZ PR visa. I was looking at this forum and came across your post. After your EOI, how much time did it take for processing your visa?


----------



## Hyd2Aus

*Nz smc*



sunita.sanjaykumar said:


> Hi TopCat.......happy to inform our EOI was selected today!!!:clap2:
> 
> waiting to hear from the authorities on the next steps.....
> 
> will keep you posted.
> 
> Sunita


------------------------------------

HI Sunita, Any progress on your application after EOI approved? Did you get the ITA and how long they took it to send you the ITA? Have you got any further updates on the total timelines on this processing from India? I'm also planning to re-apply for EOI soon. I had it done once in 2009 from USA but couldn't send my docs for ITA becoz of my sudden move to India.

Please provide your updates so that it could help me in decide if I can go for NZ or AUS?

Thanks in advance, Sri


----------



## chinmay shah

i have few question related to EOI

1. how to find recognized educational institution for EOI

2. how much IELTS score requred for principle and dependent applicant

3. IElTS result required in EOI means before submitting EOI

4. IS their any considerations of austrlian assessment letter in EOi or any other stage?

guide me


----------



## Smartlook86

Dear Frndz, need some help...

I have filled my EOI yesterday , but my occupation is under SOL2.
However, the NSW has stopped accepting further applications for SS, therefore, cant fill the same.

Do i have to widthdraw my EOI ??? becoz i guess, without SS , there is no use of EOI if i have to go for state sponsorship.
Please suggest .................


----------



## topcat83

Smartlook86 said:


> Dear Frndz, need some help...
> 
> I have filled my EOI yesterday , but my occupation is under SOL2.
> However, the NSW has stopped accepting further applications for SS, therefore, cant fill the same.
> 
> Do i have to widthdraw my EOI ??? becoz i guess, without SS , there is no use of EOI if i have to go for state sponsorship.
> Please suggest .................


Are you on the right forum? Is 'NSW' 'New South Wales'? If so you need the Australian forum...


----------

